# KCUV FOX Digital Channel once HD now SD



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know if it is a bug, but our local KCVU FOX digital channel 20 was broadcasting everything that was HD, in HD. As of last week, I can get only SD (480i with 4:3 aspect only). I'll be contacting the station. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed the lack of HD content on FOX? The two other local OTA'S work fine.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, the 921 couldn't do that. They could have added the HD to a subchannel. Re-add that station and see if its not on a 30.2 sub-channel. 

They could also be doing equipment work on their new Fox splicer.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Well, the 921 couldn't do that. They could have added the HD to a subchannel. Re-add that station and see if its not on a 30.2 sub-channel.
> 
> They could also be doing equipment work on their new Fox splicer.


I contacted Engineering at our KCVU. They are having problems with their switching. They hope to have the problem rectified soon. Thanks for you input Cyclone.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast forum.


----------

